# Boston University Terriers, Holy Cross Crusaders to both wear masks during Tuesday basketball game



## Cliff Booth (Jan 4, 2021)

Masked men: BU, Holy Cross to don masks Tues.
					

Tuesday's game between Boston University and Holy Cross will be the first time two men's basketball teams both sport masks on the court, the result of a mandate for BU home games.




					www.espn.com
				






			https://archive.md/lPSGx
		




> Stadium reported Monday morning that Boston University has mandated that all of its opponents wear masks during games on BU's campus. The Terriers and Holy Cross also play each other on Monday, but that game is on Holy Cross' campus, meaning only BU will be wearing masks during the game.



Leaving aside opinions on coronavirus, masks, and lockdowns, I've always believed that it was stupid for NCAA sports to continue when students can't even attend class in person. I understand that these athletes work hard year round to play their best when the games matter, but making BU and Holy Cross play with masks is ridiculous. If the players all want to play in this environment, I guess that would make things better, but this is absolutely absurd.


----------



## High Tea (Jan 4, 2021)

And I thought the mascot controversy was the biggest thing they were worried about.   
http://www.bu.edu/articles/2020/bu-committee-to-consider-renaming-mascot-rhett/


----------



## JudgementKazzy (Jan 4, 2021)

High Tea said:


> And I thought the mascot controversy was the biggest thing they were worried about.
> http://www.bu.edu/articles/2020/bu-committee-to-consider-renaming-mascot-rhett/


Oh my god this is  peak white-guilt. White people being petty as shit to virtue signal as much as possible by doing actions that do not actually help African-Americans at all. It's like forcing someone named "Forrest" to change their name because it's vaguely connected to Nathan Bedford Forrest, first Grand Wizard of the KKK. It sure helps black people to feel slightly less offended about a name that they didn't give a shit in the first place.


----------

